# Sleep and Fibro



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

HeyKate - you made me wonder. How many of us have ever had a sleep test. You know- when you go to a clinic and you try to sleep all night with wires and probes place all over your head and body. Sure would be interesting to see the results. Did you see references to these tests in the literature you have read?? Or are they just guessing?I know that I hurt more if I don't get a good night's sleep - or - is it that I don't get a good night's sleep if I hurt. Gee !! but we are a weird bunch!If anyone has had such a test -- tell us -- what did they find??Happy


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Happy, My husband has not had a sleep test. That was the next one on the list. I'm sure he had sleep aepnea (sp). His snoring was awful in addition to the muscle pain. The dr put him on zoloft. When she did this she asked me if when he snored, I could tell if he stopped breathing? I looked at her and said after 2 years of learning how to adjust my sleep patterns so I finally get the proper amount of sleep, you are asking me to wake up and listen for his snoring? I mean you have to realize if he goes to be first , the bedroom is on the second floor, you can hear him on the first floor with the television on. She laughed and said she thought I might have noticed. Said I believed so, but wasn't absolutely sure.She prescribed the med. it has worked. He still snores, not as badly and he has more restful sleep. She had said otherwise we would do the sleep test. I have a feeling it is expensive. Also there is a lot of aprehension about not sleeping in your own bed and letting others watch you sleep. And then the fear of what if that is the night you can't sleep.Anyway I get the feeling for most, it is a test of last resort. I imagine otherwise the insurance wouldn't pay for it.If any one has had it done, it would be very interesting to hear how the procedure was done and if the results were worth the effort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Hi girls - My mom had the overnight sleep test done a couple of years ago - and they found that she stopped breathing so many times, they were amazed she was in as good health as she was! Sleep apnea (those disturbing pauses during sleep) can cause all sorts of medical problems. If severe enough, it can cause heart problems, strokes and reflux. My mom was right there! They put her on the c-pap - a machine with a mask that pumps air down her nose - at night and she's been fine every since. Before she had the c-pap, she was in really bad shape. She's 75 now and in better shape than before the c-pap.Happy - I've seen the sleep theory (isn't fibromyalgia all just a theory, anyway???) discussed several places and it just made sense to me. I've been better since my hubby and I sleep apart







but at least I feel better. I'll go on the net and see if I can't find some sites for us.Rose - you are one amazing woman! There is NO WAY I could sleep with the decibels you endure! Better you than me


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Hello Happy - I had the sleep study done last Nov. and found that the REM sleep which is restorative was only 11% and stage 4 was none at all. Dr. rx'd Ambien which does help but does not "keep" me asleep. To get into and stay at stage 4 and REM would mean being sedated and of course they wont do that.God Bless and stay wellJudie


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks Judy for jogging my memory. Ambien was the first med. they put my husband on, but later with increasing symptoms they changed him to paxil and later zoloft.He would have to adjust when he took the meds so he wouldn't be too sleepy to work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 1999)

Hi all. I have had little problem sleeping, but don't always feel rested (go figure that - smile). Most of the time okay, but PMS time I could go for 24 hrs. and not sleep and not feel tired. Anyone else have this phenomenon?Health to all.Linda


----------

